# Craft Beer Establishment in Western Sydney?



## stux (4/2/14)

So, I want to take a few friends/family to a nice Craft Beer establishment, you know, like the Local Taphouse, or Harts Pub...

But as so many people are from the Mountains or Western Sydney, I was hoping that there was actually somewhere that wasn't inner city 

Any ideas?


----------



## /// (4/2/14)

Riverside ... dave may even give you a look at his butt crack ...


----------



## mosto (4/2/14)

The Markets Hotel on Parramatta Rd in Flemington had an in-house brewery called Paddy's that made some nice beers. I did hear that they had closed the brewery down, however there is still mention of it on their website.


----------



## piraterum (4/2/14)

I used to live up the mtns and unfortunately there is pretty much nothing in the way of a craft beer pub.

However, the Carrington Hotel at Katoomba is building it's own brewery.

http://www.theshout.com.au/2013/09/20/article/Katoombas-Carrington-Hotel-to-launch-craft-brewery/XAXKDVBFCD.html


In the meantime go to Leura Cellars for an awesome range of craft beer :beerbang:

http://www.leuracellars.com.au/Shop/Beer


----------



## kriscrompton (4/2/14)

/// said:


> Riverside ... dave may even give you a look at his butt crack ...


I drive past riverside everyday wishing it was a brewpub. They're only open Friday afternoons and Saturdays for tastings. Well worth a look, just make sure you take a growler or 2 if you do stop in there


----------



## davedoran (4/2/14)

The Australian brewery is in rouse hill. They are a brew pub. Went once. Wouldn't be crash hot on it as a pub but good brews and food is meant to be good enough.


----------



## stux (4/2/14)

/// said:


> Riverside ... dave may even give you a look at his butt crack ...


I thought Riverside only did brewing? Love their stuff, and would be great location in Parramatta


----------



## stux (4/2/14)

mosto said:


> The Markets Hotel on Parramatta Rd in Flemington had an in-house brewery called Paddy's that made some nice beers. I did hear that they had closed the brewery down, however there is still mention of it on their website.


I just called them 

They insist they're still in business


----------



## stux (4/2/14)

dave doran said:


> The Australian brewery is in rouse hill. They are a brew pub. Went once. Wouldn't be crash hot on it as a pub but good brews and food is meant to be good enough.


I like the idea of a brewery tour too 

It says on their website they're a DME brewery... so no actual mashing?


----------



## Phoney (4/2/14)

Stux said:


> I thought Riverside only did brewing? Love their stuff, and would be great location in Parramatta


They do cellar door tastings. Like them on Facebook for updates on their limited releases etc.

(Admittedly I haven't been there)


----------



## stux (4/2/14)

Looks promising,

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Courtneys-Brasserie/141350704070

Via Riverside's facebook


----------



## nifty (4/2/14)

There's a little brewey and bar at Erskine Park called Underground Brewey - http://www.undergroundbar.com.au/bar-beer.html

I haven't been in there for quite a while but the beers were ok. The wood fired pizza place attached to the bar served good food too.

cheers

nifty


----------



## schoey (4/2/14)

Stux said:


> I like the idea of a brewery tour too
> 
> It says on their website they're a DME brewery... so no actual mashing?


DME is the manufacturer of the equipment. The new brewery in Newstead in Brisbane has equipment from the same company (http://www.dmeinternational.com/brewing/).

Confusing for us brewers though.


----------



## Pat Casey (4/2/14)

1. DME is a Canadian equipment manufacturer.

2. Paddys at Flemington Mkts has never really been the same since Gerard Meares left.

3. Station Bar at Katoomaba is pretty good. Run a floating selection of beers - Young Henrys, Riverside, Moo Brew, Little Creatures specials, Two Birds etc etc, plus a cider or two, and Carlton Draught for the perplexed. Also have a hand pump. The pizzas are good (go the Mt Vic), and so is the whisky selection. Sensible prices.

Pat


----------



## barls (4/2/14)

Stux said:


> I just called them
> 
> They insist they're still in business


it's strange that they have told the last two brewers that they were stopping due to it being not viable financially any more then two weeks later they have a new brewer. 
Worse than the fly by night brewers in my opinion


----------



## kriscrompton (4/2/14)

Pat Casey said:


> 1. DME is a Canadian equipment manufacturer.
> 
> 2. Paddys at Flemington Mkts has never really been the same since Gerard Meares left.
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you know of anywhere near parramatta?


----------



## stux (5/2/14)

Pat Casey said:


> 1. DME is a Canadian equipment manufacturer.2. Paddys at Flemington Mkts has never really been the same since Gerard Meares left.3. Station Bar at Katoomaba is pretty good. Run a floating selection of beers - Young Henrys, Riverside, Moo Brew, Little Creatures specials, Two Birds etc etc, plus a cider or two, and Carlton Draught for the perplexed. Also have a hand pump. The pizzas are good (go the Mt Vic), and so is the whisky selection. Sensible prices.Pat


Station bar looks like a winner. Will try to book


----------



## Crofty (5/2/14)

For a Friday night, this is an option and the beers are Riverside Brewing.

http://www.parkroyalhotels.com/en/hotels/australia/parramatta/parkroyal_parramatta/specials/twilight_friday_nights.html?override_form=689


----------



## Pistol (22/3/14)

nifty said:


> There's a little brewey and bar at Erskine Park called Underground Brewey - http://www.undergroundbar.com.au/bar-beer.html
> 
> I haven't been in there for quite a while but the beers were ok. The wood fired pizza place attached to the bar served good food too.
> 
> ...



Judging by Gumtree, I'm guessing this place is for sale.

$570,000 seems a bit much!


----------

